# [SOLVED] Blank McAfee Security Center window



## Kenshyneus (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

I've got a problem since i had deleted a very persistent virus from my laptop.

When i try to open the McAfee security center, the McAfee window it's totally blank.

I've searched some posts about this matter, but i couldn't fix this with the solutions i found.


Windows XP SP3
Internet Explorer 8
McAfee 2009

Here's a screenshot of the McAfee window: http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mcf.png

Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Blank McAfee Security Center window*

Try re-installing McAfee, maybe the virus was programmed to take down some important file when it got killed or some pathway was corrupted. What was the virus?


----------



## Kenshyneus (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Blank McAfee Security Center window*

I did not have to install McAfee.

The solution was to repair my entire windows installation. The pwnt files got restored and now it's working 100%.


----------

